# Max Payne 3 startet nicht: PC-Version mit Problemen - Neue Lösungen der Community



## FrankMoers (2. Juni 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Max Payne 3 startet nicht: PC-Version mit Problemen - Neue Lösungen der Community * gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Max Payne 3 startet nicht: PC-Version mit Problemen - Neue Lösungen der Community


----------



## karsten2409 (2. Juni 2012)

lol , watt ein scheiß . sind die eigentlich mitlerweile allesamt zu dämlich spiele zu programmieren die funktionieren ? feuern sollte man solche trottel und profis einstellen , auch wenn die watt mehr kosten , egal , aber sowatt is einfach nur noch aldi mentalität , zum abkotzen


----------



## rohan123 (2. Juni 2012)

karsten2409 schrieb:


> lol , watt ein scheiß . sind die eigentlich mitlerweile allesamt zu dämlich spiele zu programmieren die funktionieren ? feuern sollte man solche trottel und profis einstellen , auch wenn die watt mehr kosten , egal , aber sowatt is einfach nur noch aldi mentalität , zum abkotzen


 
Du hast Recht. Welches Spiel funktioniert schon nach dem Release problemlos. Und wenn ich den ganzen Mist mit dem C++ schon lese
Habe heute eien Entscheidung weniger zu treffen. Sie wurde mir eben abgenommen. Wird vorerst nicht gekauft. Werde mir erst die folgenden Wochen ansehen. Und warum steht bei Steam nichts von Drittanbiter DRM?


----------



## Auricom80 (2. Juni 2012)

Mal ruch bleiben Rockstar macht auch fehler bei bizz ist es auch nicht anders 10 Jahre für Diablo 3 was haben die so lange gemacht ihre omas Spielen lasen und jetzt immer das gleiche fehler 37 und bekomms nicht hin bei rock dauer es warscheinlich 4 tage bis sie ein Patch nachreichen und es funst alles allso mal locker bleiben


----------



## MiLCHMAUSiE (2. Juni 2012)

Vielleicht sollte Rockstar einfach die Cracker-Gruppe "Skidrow" engagieren. Laut dem off. Steam-Forum führt folgende Variante bei 100% der Spieler zum Erfolg.
1. Max Payne 3 kaufen (egal ob Steam oder Retail) und installieren
2. Skidrow-Crack installieren
3. spielen

Es ist und bleibt fraglich, warum es ein Hersteller nicht auf die Reihe bekommt, sein Spiel auch ohne die Hilfe von außen zum Laufen zu bringen.

Was durch den Crack von SR unterbunden wird, ist übrigens nur der SocialClub. Also liegt es wiedermal am Kopierschutz, dass ein legal gekauftes Spiel nicht läuft.


----------



## Phone83 (2. Juni 2012)

Könnte vieleicht daran liegen das Spieler immer mehr wollen ! Immer mehr Inhalte, die komplexer sind und besser aussehen müssen.
Ich glaube die Entwickler werden da mit fehlern nur so überschüttet^^


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (2. Juni 2012)

Grad am installieren, drückt mir die Daumen


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Juni 2012)

MiLCHMAUSiE schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte Rockstar einfach die Cracker-Gruppe "Skidrow" engagieren. Laut dem off. Steam-Forum führt folgende Variante bei 100% der Spieler zum Erfolg.
> 1. Max Payne 3 kaufen (egal ob Steam oder Retail) und installieren
> 2. Skidrow-Crack installieren
> 3. spielen
> ...


 
Auch wenn bei mir das Spiel von Anfang an problemlos läuft: Ich wäre dafür, wenn man Kopierschutz endlich komplett abschafft. Man muss die letzten Monate doch nur im Internet schauen, es gibt kaum noch ein Spiel bei dem es nicht riesige Probleme gibt. Und nicht selten ist der Kopierschutz daran schuld.
Ist doch auch so, wenn man einen alten Klassiker unter neuem Betriebssystem wieder hervorholt, dann läuft es oft nicht wegen des Kopierschutzes. Lädt man sich einen Crack und entfernt ihn, läuft es dann meist einwandfrei. Traurig irgendwie.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (2. Juni 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Auch wenn bei mir das Spiel von Anfang an problemlos läuft: Ich wäre dafür, wenn man Kopierschutz endlich komplett abschafft. Man muss die letzten Monate doch nur im Internet schauen, es gibt kaum noch ein Spiel bei dem es nicht riesige Probleme gibt. Und nicht selten ist der Kopierschutz daran schuld.
> Ist doch auch so, wenn man einen alten Klassiker unter neuem Betriebssystem wieder hervorholt, dann läuft es oft nicht wegen des Kopierschutzes. Lädt man sich einen Crack und entfernt ihn, läuft es dann meist einwandfrei. Traurig irgendwie.



sign.
Habe neulich Splinter Cell 3 installiert, nicht startbar: Crack draufgespielt, läuft tadellos. Mein schlechtes Gewissen hält sich in Grenzen, ich habe für das Spiel bezahlt. CDPR hats vorgemacht. Kopierschutz stört? Weg damit! Es lebe CDPR.


----------



## Alex2929 (2. Juni 2012)

Tja...zu blöd, dass der neue Nvidia Treiber, den man wohl für Max Payne 3 haben sollte nicht mit der Overclocked GTX 580, insbesondere der AMP1 Version von Zotac läuft. Diese Karte wird mit dem neuesten Treiber nämlich auf 50Mhz heruntergetaktet, was jedes Game nur so vor sich hin ruckeln lässt. Und da ich zwei GTX 580 habe von Zotac...muss ich noch bei dem älteren Treiber bleiben.....womit Max Payne 3 wohl nicht klar kommt.....


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (2. Juni 2012)

Gerade installiert, läuft tadellos. Antivir schlägt nur an, muss ausgestellt werden  

Bis Chapter 3 gespielt, famoser Shooter, etwas zu viele Zwischensequenzen. 

Die Maussteuerung ist etwas "träge" dem muss ich zustimmen.


----------



## Rabowke (2. Juni 2012)

MiLCHMAUSiE schrieb:


> [...]


 Selten so ein Unsinn gelesen. 

Der Socialclub ist kein Kopierschutz noch Drittanbieter "DRM". Es ist lediglich eine weitere "Social"-Plattform, über den Sinn kann man gerne streiten.

Übrigens ist der Crack nicht von Skidrow, sondern ein generischer Steamcrack, der von einer anderen Gruppe Aufgrundlage der Arbeit von Skidrow angefertigt wurde. Also wenn wir hier schon klugscheißen, dann bitte richtig.

Übrigens liegt es nicht am KS, denn der Kopierschutz besteht über eine Aktivierung über Internet ... nicht am Socialclub.


----------



## Rabowke (2. Juni 2012)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> [...]Antivir schlägt nur an, muss ausgestellt werden


Besorg dir mal einen ordentlichen Virenscanner ... 

IMO meldet AntiVir hier lediglich, dass die .exe Datei von R* durch einen UPX Packer komprimiert wurde, spart Platz und soll eigentlich das Cracken unterbinden bzw. erschweren.



> Die Maussteuerung ist etwas "träge" dem muss ich zustimmen.


 Das stimmt allerdings ... und das nervt mich dann doch, dass man trotz Bullettime keine vier oder fünf "Headshots" verteilen kann, nur weil die Maus nicht hinterherkommt. *grml*


----------



## UthaSnake (2. Juni 2012)

Genau solche Probleme sind es, die mich in letzter Zeit vermehrt zu Konsolenspielen haben greifen lassen.

Sowohl PC als auch die Konsole haben ihre beiden Vor- u. Nachteile;
dennoch:
Momentan regen mich auf dem PC-Markt solche Probleme, (die ich mitunter auch bei GTA IV, far Cry 2, Batman Arkham Asylum etc... habe/hatte) sehr auf, ebenso die vielen, unnötigen und auch immer wieder für Gesprächsstoff liefernde (evtl. "always on") Kopierschutzs.


(Damit will ich jetzt hier keine! Diskussion und kein Fanboy-Gelaber auslösen!!!)


----------



## Rabowke (2. Juni 2012)

UthaSnake schrieb:


> [...]


 Ich kann dein Grundproblem schon ansatzweise verstehen, allerdings glaube ich, dass viele Probleme Hausgemacht sind.
Die von dir genannten Spiele nenne ich auch mein Eigen, und hatte *keine* Probleme was Kopierschutz o.ä. betrifft.

Ich musste mich einzig und allein mit technischen Problemen rumschlagen, z.B. GTA IV konnte ich mit meinem damaligen PC, Core2Duo mit 2x3GHz + 8800 GTX, nicht auf maximalen Einstellungen flüssig spielen. Batman:AA hingegen war ein Traum, absolut bugfrei, lief stabil und flüssig.

Schaut man sich hingegen den zweiten Teil von Batman, AC, an ... flüssig läufts nicht, jedenfalls nicht unter DX11 und max. Details ( PhysX etc. ).

Aber ich wiederhol mich gerne nochmal: ich denke viele Probleme sind hausgemacht, träges Windows, schlecht konfiguriert oder sonstige Fehlerquellen, die nicht unbedingt beim Spiel selbst zu suchen sind.


----------



## Zeruberusu (2. Juni 2012)

Du trägst den titel "klugscheisser" wirklich in besten Ehren.

Was laberst du eigentlich für einen Müll?


Verstehst du nicht, dass es mir scheiss egal ist, ob es am Social Club am DRM oder sonst was liegt? ES IST MIR EGAL!

Ich will nur dass das funktinioniert wenn ich schon dafür bezahle!

Ich verstehe nicht, warum die weiterhin die Kunden bestrafen, die das Spiel kaufen und illegale dldz problemlos funktionieren!


----------



## Rabowke (2. Juni 2012)

Zeruberusu schrieb:


> Du trägst den titel "klugscheisser" wirklich in besten Ehren.


Danke ... ich weiß.



> Was laberst du eigentlich für einen Müll?


Keine Ahnung, sag du es mir. 



> Verstehst du nicht, dass es mir scheiss egal ist, ob es am Social Club am DRM oder sonst was liegt? ES IST MIR EGAL!


Allerdings ist es mir egal, was du denkst oder was du willst. Wenn Aussagen faktisch falsch sind, weise ich daraufhin ... egal ob es dir passt oder nicht. 



> Ich will nur dass das funktinioniert wenn ich schon dafür bezahle!


Dagegen spricht absolut nichts und ich gebe dir hier absolut Recht! 



> Ich verstehe nicht, warum die weiterhin die Kunden bestrafen, die das Spiel kaufen und illegale dldz problemlos funktionieren!


 Ich verstehe nicht warum ihr Probleme habt. 

Ich hab mir Max Payne 3 heute gekauft, heute installiert und heute schon ins dritte Kapitel gespielt. Ich hatte auch Probleme, die aber an Kaspersky lagen und ich mit drei Klicks korrigieren konnte.

Mal unter uns Pastorentöchter: wenn du dir das Spiel für ~50 EUR kaufst, es nicht funktioniert und du dir aus Verzweiflung einen Crack besorgst, dann ist das absolut in Ordnung für mich ... nur bitte erklär im Forum nicht, dass du dir Cracks lädst und benutzt. In Ordnung?

Was du in deinen vier Wänden machst, ist mir egal und geht keinen was an ... aber tritt das nicht in der Öffentlichkeit, sprich diesem Forum, breit. Beiträge zu Cracks werden gelöscht, User die ggf. sogar Links posten werden temporär gebannt.


----------



## Kerkilabro (2. Juni 2012)

Illegale Downloads funktionieren immer! Respekt an die Hacker da draußen!
Software kaufen? Ich nicht mehr!


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Juni 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich hab mir Max Payne 3 heute gekauft, heute installiert und heute schon ins dritte Kapitel gespielt. Ich hatte auch Probleme, die aber an Kaspersky lagen und ich mit drei Klicks korrigieren konnte.


 
Bei mir war es ebenfalls so. Hab's gestern bekommen, problemlos installiert und kann auch ohne Probleme spielen. Da war es vielleicht gut, dass ich vor 3-4 Wochen mein System neuaufgesetzt habe. Sowas kann auch immer sehr hilfreich sein


----------



## Zeruberusu (2. Juni 2012)

Leute wie starte ich Social club? Bei mir wird es nicht aktiviert und ich denke deswegen startet auch MP 3 nicht


----------



## ganderc (2. Juni 2012)

Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Illegale Downloads funktionieren immer! Respekt an die Hacker da draußen!
> Software kaufen? Ich nicht mehr!


 
Du bist doch ein Lappi


----------



## MiLCHMAUSiE (2. Juni 2012)

ganderc schrieb:


> Du bist doch ein Lappi


 
Naja, im Grunde hat er recht. Dennoch wäre es natürlich besser, das Spiel zu kaufen und dann per Crack zu starten. So hat man weder Diebstahl begangen noch Probleme beim Spielen. 
Es kann schließlich nicht meine Aufgabe als Kunde sein, die Fehler der Hersteller zu beheben.


----------



## H34D84NG3R (2. Juni 2012)

installation ist einwandfrei gelaufen kein problem keine antivirus meldung garnix dafür kann der patcher die den patch installer nicht laden weil er "korrumpiert oder fehlerhaft" ist auch genannt "NSIS-Error" dafür gibt es fehlerhilfen von 2009 die aber nichts an dem fehler ändern 

mein System: AMD Phenom II x6 1090T Black Edition , Gigabyte 890 GPA-UD3H , MSI N460 GTX "Cyclone" OC , 8GB Ram und Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit


----------



## Zeruberusu (2. Juni 2012)

Seitdem ich Crack installiert habe funkt das Game -.-


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (2. Juni 2012)

Damn, wie kann man bei diesen dämlichen neuen Antivir ausnahmen hinzufügen? Alle 5 Sekunden ne Warnung.


----------



## Celerex (2. Juni 2012)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Damn, wie kann man bei diesen dämlichen neuen Antivir ausnahmen hinzufügen? Alle 5 Sekunden ne Warnung.


 
Doppeltklick auf das Avira Symbol --> oben auf "Extras" --> Konfiguration --> "System Scanner" auklappen --> Ausnahmen --> Datei auswählen. 

Das gleiche würde ich auch gleich beim Echtzeitscanner machen.


----------



## Threadstone-01478 (2. Juni 2012)

Hab das Spiel heute gekauft und bereue es. Ich kann es nciht Installieren das bei der 1 DVD ein Fehler bei der Featuresübertragung kommt, data2.cab, Datenfehler (CRC-Prüfung) usw. habe es in meinen normalen DVD Laufwerk eingelegt Fehler, habe es in ein Externen DVD-Brenner eingelegt Fehler, habe es auf einen Laptop ausprobiert Fehler. Auf dem rechner mit ALcohol120% versicht Image zu erstellen, kaum möglich. Ich vermuten nun das der Fehler auf der DVD zu suchen ist (Hardwaretechnisch !?).
Hab noch auf einer seite gelsen das man dass Laufwerk auf POI umstellen soll, anscheindend soll dabei langsamer aber genauer gelesen werden. habe aber selber keine ahnung wie man den aktivieren soll, irgendwas über gerätemanager und IDE Controller.

MfG der genervte USER


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Juni 2012)

Das hört sich für mich eher an, als wenn die DVD bzw. die Datei(en) darauf defekt ist/sind. Woher haste das Spiel denn?


----------



## Threadstone-01478 (2. Juni 2012)

Karstadt. Hätte doch zu Alternate gehen sollen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Juni 2012)

Threadstone-01478 schrieb:


> Karstadt. Hätte doch zu Alternate gehen sollen.


 
Da würde ich das Spiel nehmen und da am Montag mal hingehen. Nimmst Kassenbon mit, schreibst die Fehlermeldung auf und sagst das denen dann. Denn wenn die DVD kaputt ist, dann werden sie dir die sicher umtauschen.
Für mich jedenfalls hört sich das so an, als wenn da was beschädigt ist und da hilft dann eh nur ein Umtausch des Datenträgers. Denn du hast es ja auch auf mehreren Laufwerken probiert und es ging überall nicht.


----------



## Rabowke (2. Juni 2012)

Wenn selbst Alc 120% CRC Fehler ausspuckt beim Auslesen, dann kannst du davon ausgehen, dass die Medien im Arsch sind. 

Ich bin gerade im 5. Kapitel angekommen. Das Spiel ist wirklich bis ins letzte Detail poliert, optimiert und mit ganz viel Liebe designed, allerdings ist es kein Max Payne. Jedenfalls für mich nicht ... dennoch ist es bislang eines der besten 3rd Personshooter, die ich bislang spielen durfte.


----------



## Zeruberusu (2. Juni 2012)

Bin extrem enttäuscht darüber das DRM den Spielspass so killt....


----------



## Rabowke (2. Juni 2012)

Es läuft doch jetzt dank Crack ... was genau 'killt' dir jetzt den Spielspass? 

Ich finds halt nur bockig schwer, aber da beißt man(n) sich schon durch!


----------



## SushiFL (2. Juni 2012)

MOIN MOIN

Wie kann ich denn im social club überhaupt einen key eingeben. Bei mir steht nur irgendwas von gta aber sonst nichts.
Weiß jetzt schon jemand wie man den fehler beheben kann hab bei mir immer stehen status Inaktiv.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (2. Juni 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Es läuft doch jetzt dank Crack ... was genau 'killt' dir jetzt den Spielspass?
> 
> Ich finds halt nur bockig schwer, aber da beißt man(n) sich schon durch!


 
Ich dachte mir: Hey Max Payne, das kennst du doch. Spielste ma auf schwer  Fehler 

Aber da sieht man mal wieder, dass es viel geiler ist, wenn man sich sein life einteilen muss und es nicht selbst regeneriert wird. Klasse


----------



## john1231 (3. Juni 2012)

k.A obs schon gepostet wurde aber bei retail unbedingt ohne leerzeichen installieren.
am besten x:\maxpayne3 oder so. war bei mir das problem und ich konnts net starten.


----------



## dickdurstig (3. Juni 2012)

mal wieder perfekt vorm spielen geschützt durch drm^^ (ist der social club auch unzwar eine der beschissesten seit langem)
der crack funktioniert einwandrei wie immer am releasetag und sofort betriebsbereit, die scene hats mim proggen wohl besser drauf als die devs lol


----------



## SushiFL (3. Juni 2012)

ES GEHT ES GEHT ES GEHT.....

Also einfach unter maxpayne3 das spiel auf der platte speichern ohne leerzeichen.
Ich hatte vorher das problem mit das wenn ich das spiel starten möchte das immer status inaktiv stand und nichts passiert.
Jetzt hab ich es mal so installiert wie ich es schon paar mal gelesen habe also leudde installiert es einfach auf d:/maxpayne3 und schon funktioniert es.
So ich soll denn jetzt mal daddeln bin ma gespannt hoffe bei euch klappt das auch.


----------



## DerBloP (3. Juni 2012)

Wie geil DRM geschüzt, man solle aber bitte wenn man Online geht Firewall und Antiviren Programme ausschalten...^^


----------



## Gothard (3. Juni 2012)

habs nun durch, so gut ist das spiel wie ich finde nicht -.- die leute sind so dermaßen getriggert das wenn man 1x verkackt die genau wieder in der gleichen reigenfolge kommen -.-! total langweilig.


----------



## Mothman (3. Juni 2012)

Ich habs mir gestern auch gekauft. Brauchte mal ne bleihaltige Abwechslung von Diablo 3. 

Finde es bisher auch ziemlich gut. Aber irgendwie auch ein wenig repetiv. 
Also:
1. Gucke dir kurze Filmsequenz an (mit furchtbaren Effekten, die Anfälle auslösen können^^)
2. Sei kurz überrascht, dass schon eine Horde Gegner direkt vor dir steht
3. Drücke SHIFT
4. Klicke jeden Gegner ein paar Mal an
5. Ergötze dich an deinem letzten Opfer, was du natürlich total zerlegst
6. Laufe 2 Meter
7. Gucke dir die nächste augenkrebsfördernde Filmsequenz an.

 
Okay, klingt jetzt schlechter, als es ist. Und ich bin auch noch nicht wirklich weit (



Spoiler



bin gerade da am Pier/Hafen mit den Booten


).
Die Schießereien sind schon klasse inszeniert. Aber man hat sich doch irgendwie schnell daran satt gesehen. 

Bei mir hat die Installation problemlos geklappt. Zum Spielen musste ich tatsächlich meinen GraKa-Treiber aktualisieren. Dachte eigentlich ich hab den neuesten Treiber.^^

Außerdem läuft Max bei mir etwas "steif" und "hakelig". Also eher suboptimal, wie ich finde. 
Dass mit dem langsamen Zielen kann man btw in den Optionen ändern.


----------



## DerWildeBiber (3. Juni 2012)

moin moin 
bei mir lief die installation ohne probleme ab.
aber jetzt hänge ich bei der aktivierung fest 
(VERBINDUNG ZUM AKTIVIERUNSSERVER FEHLGESCHLAGEN BITTE ÜBERPRÜFE DEINE VERBINDUNG ODER VERSUCHE ES SPÄTER ERNEUT)

und diesen fehler bekommeich seit gestern, echt zum kotzen


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (3. Juni 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Dass mit dem langsamen Zielen kann man btw in den Optionen ändern.



Wie das?


----------



## Mothman (3. Juni 2012)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Wie das?


 Na da gibt es doch so eine Option, dass wenn das Fadenkreuz in Gegnernähe ist, dass es dann langsam wird .. oder so ähnlich. Hab das erstmal ignoriert, da war mir aber sowas aufgefallen.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (3. Juni 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Na da gibt es doch so eine Option, dass wenn das Fadenkreuz in Gegnernähe ist, dass es dann langsam wird .. oder so ähnlich. Hab das erstmal ignoriert, da war mir aber sowas aufgefallen.


 

Habe ich (natürlich) genau wie das blinken von Waffen etc ausgeschaltet, dachte du meinst eine Option die normales Zielen in Bullet time ermöglicht.
Diese Option ist ja eher für gamepads.


----------



## Mothman (3. Juni 2012)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Habe ich (natürlich) genau wie das blinken von Waffen etc ausgeschaltet, dachte du meinst eine Option die normales Zielen in Bullet time ermöglicht.
> Diese Option ist ja eher für gamepads.


Achso, ne im Bullet-Time ist die Zeit ja "verlangsamt", ergo auch das Zielen.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (3. Juni 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Achso, ne im Bullet-Time ist die Zeit ja "verlangsamt", ergo auch das Zielen.


 
War das in MP2 nicht anders?


----------



## Mothman (3. Juni 2012)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> War das in MP2 nicht anders?


Da fragst du mich zuviel, ich hab Max Payne 2 nie gespielt.


----------



## luk187 (3. Juni 2012)

Also bei mir hats auch nach 6 maligem neu instalieren nix gebracht bis eben garde hab einfach das verzeichniss c /MaxPayne3 ohne leerzeichen und schon startet es, doch wo muss ich meine seriennummer eingeben nach dem start kommt der schriftzug maxpayne3 und drunter steht initialisert und nix passiert einer ne idee wie man das produkt aktiviert=?


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (3. Juni 2012)

luk187 schrieb:


> Also bei mir hats auch nach 6 maligem neu instalieren nix gebracht bis eben garde hab einfach das verzeichniss c /MaxPayne3 ohne leerzeichen und schon startet es, doch wo muss ich meine seriennummer eingeben nach dem start kommt der schriftzug maxpayne3 und drunter steht initialisert und nix passiert einer ne idee wie man das produkt aktiviert=?


 
Die Firewall blockiert den social club, der dich zur Eingabe auffordern sollte.


----------



## luk187 (3. Juni 2012)

Hab bei der Firewall schon geguckt rockstar social club steht unter zugelassenen programmen...


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (3. Juni 2012)

Bei mir auch, trotzdem läuft es nur, wenn sie aus ist


----------



## luk187 (3. Juni 2012)

Meine firewall ist aus ich kann trozdem nirgends die serienummer aktivieren nach dem start steht die ganze zeit nur intialisert nirgends was mit social club doer so ...


----------



## Lord-Thomsen (3. Juni 2012)

So läufts:

http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2729965

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Advera (4. Juni 2012)

..nach 3 tagen dauerausprobieren mit allen möglichkeiten, bin ich per zufall auf meine läsung gekommen... hab ne gefroce gtx 670m... in der nvidia einstellung bei globale einstellungen auf integrierte graka eingestellt... dann gings...läuft halt auch dem entsprechend.. kann das game nicht mit der nvidia graka starte... aber leider kann ich auch net den 301.42 treiber installieren.. aber windows sagt ich hätte den aktuellsten treiber.. hoff hat geholfen


----------



## Bluefire1942 (4. Juni 2012)

Moinsen,

Also für alle Leute, bei denen es immernoch nicht läuft. Hatte gestern auch das Problem das nach dem Aufrufen des Spiels einfach mein Bildschirm schwarz wurde und das Programm sich aufhing.
Nach Rumprobieren hab ich bemerkt das es im *Abgesicherten Modus einwandfrei läuft.* 
Daraus schloss ich, dass irgendwas in den *Grafikeinstellungen beim start des Spiels falsch* ist.
Also versuchte ich einige änderungen an den Grafikeinstellungen im abgesicherten Modus und siehe da, *solange DirectX9 eingestellt ist funktioniert alles einwandfrei.*
Da er bei mir im abgesicherten Modus nicht die Einstellungen akzeptieren wollte, habe ich sie in der .ini selbst geändert unter
*-> user/benutzername/documents/rockstar games/max payne 3/ *
_*Also bei DirectX version einfach 0 eintragen, speichern und es müsste laufen.*_

MfG Bluefire1942


----------



## Threadstone-01478 (4. Juni 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Da würde ich das Spiel nehmen und da am Montag mal hingehen. Nimmst Kassenbon mit, schreibst die Fehlermeldung auf und sagst das denen dann. Denn wenn die DVD kaputt ist, dann werden sie dir die sicher umtauschen.
> Für mich jedenfalls hört sich das so an, als wenn da was beschädigt ist und da hilft dann eh nur ein Umtausch des Datenträgers. Denn du hast es ja auch auf mehreren Laufwerken probiert und es ging überall nicht.


 
Tja, Nun war ich bei Karstadt es umtauschen, ich kann sogar mein geld zurück kriegen da sie den CD key überprüfen können ob der nicht benutzt worden ist ( wahrscheinlich das einzig gute an den Social soundsocrap)..... Nein wieder der selbe fehler, getestet auf 2 systemen und 3 verschiedenen Laufwerken.
Fehler bei der Featuresübertragung
Feature: MaxPayne3
Component:     MP3_Dynamic
Datei:              E:\data2.cab
Beschreibung:  Datenfehler (CRC-Prüfung)

So das wars ich hol mir mein geld zurück .    Leckt euch Rockstar (am daumen).


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (4. Juni 2012)

Threadstone-01478 schrieb:


> Tja, Nun war ich bei Karstadt es umtauschen, ich kann sogar mein geld zurück kriegen da sie den CD key überprüfen können ob der nicht benutzt worden ist ( wahrscheinlich das einzig gute an den Social soundsocrap)..... Nein wieder der selbe fehler, getestet auf 2 systemen und 3 verschiedenen Laufwerken.
> Fehler bei der Featuresübertragung
> Feature: MaxPayne3
> Component:     MP3_Dynamic
> ...



Verständlich und nachvollziehbar, aber das zeigt doch nur, dass es eher am System liegt, als am Spiel... Ich will gar nichts sagen, ich hatte auch mal mit einer CD Probleme (God of war 3 ) was es unmöglich zu spielen machte, dies scheint aber bei dir nicht der Fall zu sein.


----------



## Advera (4. Juni 2012)

...hab meine CD nochmal gereinigt und NICHT als Admin installiert.. dann gings wieder ohne Probs !


----------



## Advera (4. Juni 2012)

.... GTX 670m ist noch NICHT kompatibel mit dem 301.42 update... was für ein WITZ!!!


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (4. Juni 2012)

Advera schrieb:


> .... GTX 670m ist noch NICHT kompatibel mit dem 301.42 update... was für ein WITZ!!!


 

Ich musste grinsen ^^ Endlich hat Nvidia auch mal Probleme, sonst hat jedes Spiel Probleme mit AMD ^^


----------



## Dosentier (4. Juni 2012)

Hi  Leute, habe auch folgendes Problem.
Habe mir MP3 über Steam gekauft und es hat auch mit der Installation alles super funkioniert.

Nur wenn ich es starten will, kommt folgende Meldung:

ERR_OS_VISTA
Service Pack 1 oder höher wird benötigt, um das Spiel auszuführen.


Dabei habe ich Win 7 64bit und es befindet sich nicht mit allen Treibern auf dem neusten Stand.

Habe es auch schon über den Kompatibilitätsmodus versucht ohne Erfolg.

Gibt es zu diesem Problem schon eine Lösung oder kann mir evtl. jemand weiter helfen?

Danke.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (4. Juni 2012)

Dosentier schrieb:


> Hi  Leute, habe auch folgendes Problem.
> Habe mir MP3 über Steam gekauft und es hat auch mit der Installation alles super funkioniert.
> 
> Nur wenn ich es starten will, kommt folgende Meldung:
> ...



ERR_OS_VISTA - Steam Users' Forums

http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/max-payne-3-startet-nicht-windows-7

Bitt schön


----------



## klausi23 (4. Juni 2012)

Hi  Leute 

Habe das Problem das ich MP3 nicht starten lässt.
Habe das Spiel ganz normal installiert ohne Firewall und Antivirus, hatt alles funktioniert 
nur dann macht er die automatischen update und danach geht gar nichts mehr .
im Sicherheitsmodus schreib er hin das es inaktiv sei.
Ich habe alle alle Treiber auf den neuesten Stand aber es funktioniert nicht 

Kann mir wer Helfen bin so ziehmlich ratlos jetzt 

Danke
Klaus23


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (4. Juni 2012)

klausi23 schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> 
> Habe das Problem das ich MP3 nicht starten lässt.
> Habe das Spiel ganz normal installiert ohne Firewall und Antivirus, hatt alles funktioniert
> ...


 
Leider lässt sich anhand der Informationen wenig sagen. Kommt eine Fehlermeldung? Was heißt: Geht gar nichts mehr.

Wenn es auch im safemode nicht geht, liegt es wahrscheinlich am PC. Da kann ich nur raten, was ich allen Rate. Hintergrundanwendungen (alle(!)) schließen, im Notfall Rechner neu aufsetzen.


----------



## Advera (5. Juni 2012)

was für ne graka haste ?


----------



## Advera (5. Juni 2012)

ja is doch echt n witz ey... da hohlst de für viel asche was neues und dann gehts net mal... des geulste is nvidia supprited das game und dann laufen net mal alle grakas  naja...


----------



## klausi23 (5. Juni 2012)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Leider lässt sich anhand der Informationen wenig sagen. Kommt eine Fehlermeldung? Was heißt: Geht gar nichts mehr.
> 
> Wenn es auch im safemode nicht geht, liegt es wahrscheinlich am PC. Da kann ich nur raten, was ich allen Rate. Hintergrundanwendungen (alle(!)) schließen, im Notfall Rechner neu aufsetzen.


 
Hi Leute 

Mein Pc ist nicht mal 1 Jahr alt habe einen I5 mit 8 Gb Arbeitspeicher


----------



## klausi23 (5. Juni 2012)

Ich glaub nicht das es an meinen PC liegt der ist nicht mal 1 Jahr alt habe einen i5 mit 2,8 GHz und 8 Gb Arbeitspeicher und eine Nividea Grafikkarte GTS450 mit 1 Gb ddr3 Ram


----------



## klausi23 (5. Juni 2012)

hab vergessen mit gar nichts mehr meine ich wenn ich auf starten drücke versucht er updats zu mache schreibt aber gleich hin das es inaktiv ist und dann ist aus es tut sich nichts mehr vom spiel her keine meldung nichts


----------



## Zedait (5. Juni 2012)

Habe keine Probleme mit dem Spiel, Installation war erfolgreich auch mit firewall an und anti virus programm (sollte es ausmachen laut max payne 3). Nach der Installation kam Auto Update, alle einwandfrei durchgelaufen, Spiel ist gestartet und hat alles wunderbar funktioniert  auch auf Sehr Hoch alles! 
System: Win 7 64 bit, AMD X4 955 Black, 8 GB DDR3 RAM, Asus EAH6970 HD DCII.


----------



## Roniebrasko (5. Juni 2012)

Ich musste den gesamten Ordner aus dem originalen Installationsverzeichnis ausschneiden und unter C:\ wieder einfügen. Anschließend noch den Ordner in "MaxPayne3" umbennen. Danach lief das Spiel einwandtfrei!


----------



## Threadstone-01478 (5. Juni 2012)

Threadstone-01478 schrieb:


> Tja, Nun war ich bei Karstadt es umtauschen, ich kann sogar mein geld zurück kriegen da sie den CD key überprüfen können ob der nicht benutzt worden ist ( wahrscheinlich das einzig gute an den Social soundsocrap)..... Nein wieder der selbe fehler, getestet auf 2 systemen und 3 verschiedenen Laufwerken.
> Fehler bei der Featuresübertragung
> Feature: MaxPayne3
> Component:     MP3_Dynamic
> ...


 
Ich habs getan... Ich habe mir das Game bei Alternate geholt.... UND ES GEHT... verdammt jetzt noch schauen wie weit ich komme.
( habe bei karstadt bereits das game 1 mal umgetauscht, und ging nicht , so wie scheint hängt es 50 50 mit den Medium und dem Laufwerk zusammen) 
MfG der zufriedene USER


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Juni 2012)

Threadstone-01478 schrieb:


> Ich habs getan... Ich habe mir das Game bei Alternate geholt.... UND ES GEHT... verdammt jetzt noch schauen wie weit ich komme.
> ( habe bei karstadt bereits das game 1 mal umgetauscht, und ging nicht , so wie scheint hängt es 50 50 mit den Medium und dem Laufwerk zusammen)
> MfG der zufriedene USER



Hast du wenigstens einmal das Geld zurückbekommen oder jetzt einfach 2-mal das Spiel gekauft?


----------



## Rabowke (5. Juni 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Hast du wenigstens einmal das Geld zurückbekommen oder jetzt einfach 2-mal das Spiel gekauft?


 

Also entweder hast du massives Pech ... oder dein DVD ROM Lfw. ist schrott.


----------



## Threadstone-01478 (6. Juni 2012)

nein, einmal bei karstadt gekauft ging nicht am montag hin umgetauscht ging wieder nicht geld zurück heute alternate abgeholt und es ging.


( achja, nach der install keine probleme mehr gehabt ausser das ich den rechner einmal neu starten musste weil das game schön geruckelt hat, zudem konnte ich beim erststart beim email nichts eintragen nur passwort, update usw keine probleme bis dato. bis auf die geschichte mit den CRC fehler läuft alles 100 %. )


----------

